# subs needed, lehigh, allentown, etc



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

a buddy of mine just picked up a huge site

he needs: 

12 pickups

6 bobcats

6 wheel loaders

6 backhoe

no labor

if you have any or all of this call mike @ jb brothers anytime 2156030500

located neat rt 22


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Holy cow!!! I'll say it must be a big account... I am in the area but pretty maxed out.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

have him email me [email protected]. 99 F250 7.5 ft western unimount. In philly but will drive the hour for a good arrangement


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you still looking for reliable help over that way. I just relocated here and I'm hunting work.

2004 dodge ram 1 Ton dually diesel with meyer plow 
2007 john deere 5525 80 hp with loader


----------

